# Titus is not doing well(need yr support)!!



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I need yr support and knowledge!.
Sunday:
He was perfectly fine on Saturday but when I woke up,on Sunday,he got up to say,hello and he was wobbly from the backlegs and that why I took him to the ER.
Yesterday,Titus was doing a lot better but was a b it wobbly when he shook or sometimes seemed to lose his footing but was barely visible for most people,vet,included!.I,just,know my dog well!.
The vet said it could be neurological or could be a vey slight pinched vertebre but wasn't really showing on x-rays!.
As for being a seizure,he had none of the symptons.
PS:he was,off exercise for 10 days cos he jumped up a tree,after a squirrel and came down hard,hurting his backlegs!.
Wonder if there is a correlation in bet, these 2 incidents?!.

Today:

Went to the vet and showed her,the video!.
It could be neurological,it could be wobblers or Degenerative Myelopathy,it could be a pinched disk/vertebrae but nothing really shows on the x-rays!.
Yerterday,I took in,a urine sample but nothing shows up on it or on the blood panels,for that matter!.
However he has an enlarged protaste!.
At this point,he is on antibiotics as of 10mns.

He was given:
CARPOFREN 100gr:1 tablet,twice a day for 7 days
CEFPODOXIME(ab.200 gr):4 tablets in 1 time for 10 days
TRAMADOL 50gr:1 tablet,twice a day for 7 days

Now,it's a way and see!.
If not better,will take him to a neurologist!. 

Here is the video:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im wondering if it has to do with the hard landing after jumping up at the tree. I hope you find out whats going on and will keep you and Titus in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I do not know Titus at all (he is beautiful by the way) so I do not know what is normal for him but here is what I see in the video : he holds his back legs way apart and seems to avoid the gravel surface. He looks a bit like he is trying to redistribute his weight to avoid putting to much weight on his back legs or perhaps on his feet. I am going to ask a stupid question : did you check his back pad cushions and between his back toes to see if anything could be embedded there or if there is any irritation ? 

I hope the medicines help him and that you find out that it is nothing dire. Sorry to be of so little help. Best wishes to him.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

He has nothing in his pads and has no inner ear infection cos that was checked.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Sending you good thoughts and prayers for Titus, feel better soon.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It looks like to me like it could be a pinched nerve. My last eskie had a pinched nerve in his back and walked like that. But his was alot worse and he had brain damage from abusive from his previous home. Hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Hopefully it is just a pinched nerve from his hard landing. I'll be keeping you and Titus in my thoughts!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I can't offer any wisdom, but you'll certainly be in my thoughts. The video was just heartbreaking. It's so hard to see these beautiful creatures when they're in pain or unwell.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I hope the cause of your beautiful boy's problme can be found and taken care of. Sending good thoughts, prayers and am going to go light a candle for this beautiful boy.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't know. To me it looks like a mechanical problem in movement, not neurological. I'm not familiar with all the drugs but I would want to see him maybe on an anti inflammatory and something for pain relief.

He is a handsome boy.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Poor guy....I'm sorry he's in pain, which is what it looks like to me. I had a GR with degenerative myelopathy, and unfortunately know a bunch of GSD folks with DM dogs. Titus' movement doesn't look like DM to me; he doesn't appear to be knuckling, unless it wasn't visible in the video. His walk isn't the drunken sailor walk, but does appear that he purposely holding his hind legs apart. My current pup had something traumatic happen before he was turned into rescue and required a dorsal laminectomy from a badly ruptured disc. He went up the stairs, minced really, the way Titus is walking. I hope you get an answer soon. We went to a great neuro for the DM diagnosis, and a different great neuro/ortho guy for the disc issue. Don't discount a canine acupuncturist if the consensus is a pinched nerve; they can do wonders for just that kind of issue.


----------



## teliboo (Apr 16, 2008)

He is a cutie! I hope you are able to figure out what it is soon and he gets to feeling better. 
The "drunken sailor walk" as mentioned earlier is what Gracie does as well. Not all the time, but sometimes it appears to be accentuated - like Titus is doing in the video. I am very interested in knowing what the poor guy has going on. -- Hopefully nothing too serious. 
You both are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Hope your boy improves, I also would seek out an an acupuncturist or an animal chiropractor, to check if he had put out something in his back when he fell. Prayers for Titus.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't watch the video. If only I were in Canine Medicine. It's not Vestibular? Not Lyme? I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers and hope for a sudden recovery... 

I've recently began speaking to a Vet that oversaw Tucker and Shadow's rehab/swim program. I wonder if he would look at the video??? Hmmm Will you email me this video? I know he won't give a diagnosis, but maybe the behavior looks familiar.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I hope he is feeling better soon. My daughter had a pinched sciatica (?) nerve after a car accident and she couldn't even stand up straight, had to just about crawl to walk. The Dr prescribed pain med (Motrin for her but I think dogs can't have Motrin) plus a muscle relaxant.

The other thing that you might look into is to have him checked for a tumor on his thymus gland. My first golden walked just like that (hind end wobbliness) and come to find out it was Myasthenias Gravis caused by a tumor on the thymus gland.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

He does look wobbly, almost like he's not trusting his steps...afraid he might lose his balance. If he had a hard landing AND has been off exercise for 10 days (speaking from my experience with bulging disks and pinched nerves and bedrest) once you've been down for a while, the support muscles in your back are weaker and walking is tough at first. Swimming him might strengthen without weight bearing...please keep us posted and we're sending gentle hugs to your boy


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh poor Titus! He seems distressed and the position of his tail says something back there is not working. Tramadol is a strong anti inflammatory, so that should bring him some relief soon if it is a spine or muscle problem. Good thoughts for you, I know how much you love your dogs!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

do you have a canine chiropractor close? perhaps an assessment? or even a vet that does acupunture??? I can't view the video either, I am just going on the other posts...hope he feels better soon.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I should really watch this video. I remember when my Cocker had a back injury jumping off of our couch. I thought we were going to lose her. Once she recovered, there was only one other time she had an issue and she recovered nicely, but again, I thought we would lose her. Her symptoms were that bad. I can't remember the diagnosis, but it had to do with her back and she was on IV meds for a few days.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

((((HUGS)))) To poor Titus... he does look to be in pain. What a good boy to follow your come command even when he's hurting!! He needs lots of hugs right now I think. I agree... pain meds, and possibly an assessement to see if acupuncture might help! I'm guessing that if he was feeling up to snuff to chase a squirrel up a tree that the landing is what has brought this on.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm no Vet but it looks like back pain - his head turning away from you when you call him says "Mom I don't want to" - let him rest and stop making him move for a couple of days before you call in the big guns. He's a big dog and coming down wrong will do damage - wish you had a video of what he did - it would make it a lot easier. The fact that nothing shows up on Xray is good - it's probably just muscular. 

Feel better Titus!


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Definately looks like pain in the back end. He is moving his head and neck freely so it doesn't look like it is a slipped disk up higher in the neck or back. The panting is a sign of discomfort. The stiff walk, the wider back leg stance, the balance issue, hanging his tail straight down and letting it drag. All look like signs of something going on in the rear end. He doesn't appear to be knuckling under when he walks so it is more likely pain and disk related than neurological. Especially with the history you gave of him coming down hard. Hopefully it is just muscle or tissue swelling and a few days of rest and his meds will help.

I did look up his meds and the Carprofren is basically Rimadyl. It is a strong anti-inflammatory which will help if there is a bulging disk or just soft tissue swelling.

The Cefpodoxine is a penicillin type med which can be used long term for certain bacterial infections. It works great on staph and inner ear infections. Your vet is probably trying to cover all bases by keeping him on that in case the balance has anything to do with his inner ear.

The Tramadol is a pain killer. The upside to that is that is should help give him some relief. The down side to that is if he feels better he may overdue it. So I would just try to keep him down and resting as best as you can.

But that is my unprofessional opinion based on what you said and the video. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Our rescue springer had a ruptured disc in his lower back about a year ago. Never did know what happened, he just all of a sudden was in SEVERE pain. The vet watched him carefully, gave him a shot of morphine and sent him home on tramadol, torbutrol and a strong antibiotic. He also did a blood culture.... said it was a real long shot, but just wanted to be sure with Cody's AIHA history of what we were dealing with. Well, Cody was pretty much immobile and in terrible pain ( even with the pain meds ) for several days and then very tender for probably 2 weeks. He and I spent several days just laying in the family room, him on the Kuranda bed ( which he needed help getting on and off... when he'd move ) and me right next to him. AND.. when the culture came back it was positive for staph in his blood !!!! Really serious, but he had a month of antibiotics and by that time he was back to his old self. Vet said that the ruptured disc sometimes requires surgery but we were very fortunate and he seems to have healed well. Hope your baby is back to normal soon.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

He has finally drunk by himself but has fallen a couple of times!.It's so tough to look at a dog in pain and not being able to do anything!.It's hard to keep him without moving,even when it's obvious he's not well!.He's eating but not a lot.His tail is down, instead of carried up when moving!.
This is a video of Titus being his normal self:

God,I miss the good,old Titus!!.
Thanks for yr support,I truly appreciate!.Laurie


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Best wishes coming for Titus


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry that Titus is not feeling well. I have no advice/knowledge. Just sending you my support and hoping Titus gets well quickly.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

besh wishes that you find out the problem and can get him fixed up.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Hoping Titus is soon on the road to recovery!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope with each passing day he will improve.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

I hope he is feeling better today?


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I actually fell this past winter down our deck stairs due to ice. I was sure that I had cracked my tailbone... but xrays showed that I didn't. The pain was something else! And it took a good 5 weeks for me to be able to sit down properly again. If Titus did hurt himself going up the tree (and you did xrays which don't show a problem right)... then it may just take awhile for the swelling and bruising to go down. He was walking & running fine before jumping up the tree??


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> I actually fell this past winter down our deck stairs due to ice. I was sure that I had cracked my tailbone... but xrays showed that I didn't. The pain was something else! And it took a good 5 weeks for me to be able to sit down properly again. If Titus did hurt himself going up the tree (and you did xrays which don't show a problem right)... then it may just take awhile for the swelling and bruising to go down. He was walking & running fine before jumping up the tree??


Sneezing and having to go to the ladies room was an adventure too I'm sure. Been there, did that. You are 100% correct regarding the tailbone.

How is Titus!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Sneezing and having to go to the ladies room was an adventure too I'm sure. Been there, did that. You are 100% correct regarding the tailbone.
> 
> How is Titus!!!


As a funny aside....... When my younger son was just a little one, he caming running in from outside crying hysterically. I asked him what was the matter and his reply, " I fell on my butt stick !" ROFL. We've referred to it ever since as your butt stick. BTW, he's now a doctor and somehow doesn't see the humor in our references !!!

I, too, am wondering if Titus is showing any improvement??????


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

How is your boy today????


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Well,Titus is still falling(once a day and usually 1st thing in the morning) but he is more active.He is still tilting to the left and his balance is,still, off but he seems to be doing a bit better.I just hope it's not just wishful thinking from my part!!.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

poor guy. does he seem happy? he's eating / drinking fine?


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I would definitely try to find an animal chiropractor. 

I was in minor car accident about 5 years ago and felt fine at the time of the accident, however, the next day I had a wicked headache and sort of blacked out and fell. Then I was fine again until two weeks later when I woke up one morning and couldn't even get my socks or underwear on without assistance. The situation was described to me by my chiropractor as the body had been producing inflammation for those two weeks and the injuries took that long to manifest themselves. Boy, was I in sorry shape for two months afterwards. Just astonishing though that I was fine, jogging, going about my normal business until 2 weeks post car accident. I had to do a combination of chiropractor, massage therapy and anti inflammatory drugs in order to recover.

I have to wonder if Titus is going through the same thing and this is due to his fall from the tree. I hope he gets better quickly.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Have they considered peripheral vestibular disease? my Meg had two episodes of this and she walked like that because they are so ataxic. They typically dispaly a wide stance with their back legs to try to balance, as poor dogs dont know which way up they are! Unable to eat because they are dizzy and often associated with vomiting. Does he have nystagmus (eyes darting side to side?) although i am sure your vet would have considered this option first. Hope it is this as they make a complete recovery. Best wishes to titus for a speedy recovery.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

mdoats said:


> I can't offer any wisdom, but you'll certainly be in my thoughts. The video was just heartbreaking. It's so hard to see these beautiful creatures when they're in pain or unwell.


I agree! I hope you figure this out soon.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor baby, hope he feels better soon. Give him a big kiss from Ohio.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

golden&hovawart said:


> Well,Titus is still falling(once a day and usually 1st thing in the morning) but he is more active.He is still tilting to the left and his balance is,still, off but he seems to be doing a bit better.I just hope it's not just wishful thinking from my part!!.


How old is Titus? Those meds if they were going to work should have kicked in by now. It's been 3/4 days right? Do you live anywhere near a veterinary teaching hospital or large animal hospital? It may be worth it to bring the poor guy to the specialists for evaluation. He is such a handsome fella, I had to see him in pain, and that is what his gait suggests, is pretty severe pain in his hind quarters.

Please keep us posted


Nancy


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Tonight,he is more active,trying to play with Priska which is a big no,no,for the moment but he's not there yet!.He is still wobbly but less when he trots!.
he's eating,drinking and doing his business,normally!.
I'm waiting to finish his antibiotics and if not back to normal,will take him to the neurologue!.
I live in Florida and there is a big animal hospital,in the next town over where the neurologue is.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Poor thing. I hope he gets well soon.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Glad to hear he's doing a little bit better... hope his pain lessens more... and quickly!! Must be a good sign if he's starting to get frisky again!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Since yesterday,Titus hasn't fallen,once!.
He is better but not yet,back to his old self!.He would love to go for a walk and gets really sad when he doesn't but he needs to take it,easy.
I think,he is on the road to recovery!.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Hurrah for Titus, I was wondering how he was doing!
Give him hugs from WV, please, 
but don't squeeze too hard, lol


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh good, good, so glad to hear it. I was going to update this thread soon and ask how he is doing.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear he's doing better!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Prayers for Titus and hope he continues to keep getting better.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How is he today?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's hoping that big boy is still showing signs of recovery.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Titus is improving,daily!.
He can,now, walk and trot on a straight lign but he's not allowed to exercise much and finds it,tough!.
He gets just enough exercise to do his business and then,back in the house.
He was put on another set of antibiotic to kill any infections or inflamation that could,still, exist!.
Now,he just needs to be able to shake,normally and he should be fine!.
I will probably be careful with him,for the next 2 mths,before resuming normal,off-leash exercise!.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

That's great news. Keep feeling better Titus.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Sooo happy for Titus !!!
BAD BAD squirrel !
Any more pics / videos ?


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

That is great news! Hope all is normal soon.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Glad to hear that Titus is improving - hugs coming for your boy


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so happy for you. I know each day with just a little imporvment means a lot. Continue improving big guy.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Good news, hoping he keeps on improving.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Laurie, glad to hear Titus is doing better...Keep us posted.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Today,was Titus' 1st walk and swim(he was hot so went in)!.
He can,now,shake normally and was,just so happy to be part of the family walk,again!.
He was on the leash,most of the way but he's looking good!.
Thank-you,guys for all yr support!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

:yipee::yipee::appl::appl::yipee::yipee:


WAY TO GO TITUS!!!!!!! YEA FOR YOU!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

That is fabulous! Great news!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great news about Titus feeling so much better.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

So good to hear Titus is feeling better!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Yay Titus! That is fantastic news.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

wahoo Glad he is on the mend!


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

My eight year is wobbly. He has spondylosis. I hope he feels better.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Whooooooopppppppeeeeee - good on yer Titus!


----------



## lovethemgoldens (May 17, 2008)

Poor Titus. Good thoughts, vibes and prayers heading toward you and Titus!
Good luck.

I saw the video. Poor little guy. To me it seems that It probably would have to do with the fact he had a hard landing falling out of a tree. 
Good luck again!


----------



## lovethemgoldens (May 17, 2008)

Wow, this is great news lol! I didn't read all of the posts!
Good luck for you and Titus!

:woot2::yipee::woot2::yipee:

:dblthumb2 Hooray for Titus!

:You_Rock_ *Titus!*


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Titus is pretty much back to normal!.He's doing extremely well,even though,I'm still careful!.He is now allowed to exercise,normally and to swim ,as his shaking thus balance is nearly back to normal!.I still keep him on the leash for the 1st 1/2 a mile before letting him off and obviously,no jumping allowed
Here is Titus trotting along my bike,video was done on Monday!!.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwJPn-K-bAc


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

excellent news!!! He sure looks to be walking a LOT better now! btw... how did you ever get them to stay on the sidewalk?????


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Becaue I am on dial up--little town living I guess--I cant watch movies. so don't get to see this in actuion. But I am so happy for you. And for him. this is such great news I knew howworred you were about this beautiful guy.


----------

